# Erdung beim Zusammenbau



## pumicore (12. Februar 2010)

hi

also ich hab ne frage zum erden weil ich ja nicht will dass meine schöne hardware nicht kaputt wird.
was haltet ihr von der methode?

zimmerteppich entfernen und da einen schreibtisch hinstellen (viel. mit ner gummimatte drüber) dann barfuss rumrennen und hände waschen. hab gehört dass hände waschen die beste methode ist da das mit dem heizkörper nicht hunderprozentig sicher ist. folglich hab ich zuhause stromheizkörper also glaub ich nicht dass man sich da entladen kann...

und dann eben barfuss den pc am schreibtisch zusammenbaun und die teile in der folie verpackt lassen wenn man sie nicht gerade braucht.

hatte an die idee mit dem erdungsband gedacht aber ich hab keine stelle im zimmer wo ich das anstecken könnt und was haltet ihr von antistatischen handschuhen? oder wo kriegt man solche?

danke für jeden tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich völlig Überflüssig. Ich hab schon an die 10 PC's zusammengeschraubt mittlerweile, und jedes Mal nur vorher an die Heizung gefasst. Ist noch nie was kaputt gegangen. Erden kannst du dich eigentlich an jeder Heizung, solange sie aus Metall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Solange du nicht ewig deine Hände an irgendwelchen rauen Oberflächen elektrisch auflädst passiert nicht mal was wenn du das übliche Heizung angrabbeln weglässt. Hauptsache der PC ist vollständig vom Netz getrennt.


----------



## pumicore (12. Februar 2010)

ja aber die heizung die ich habe ist aus metall aber ist an der wand verschraubt und hat einen steckdoseneingang.

jede normale heizung oder gewöhnliche heizung hat ja eine leitung die iwo hin führt. 
es heisst ja man muss die leitung anfassen und nicht die heizung selbst.


----------



## muehe (12. Februar 2010)

mach einfach garnix und fass die Komponenten einfach aussen an 

man grabbelt ja nicht wie wild drauf rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Februar 2010)

Arbeite auch seit 15 Jahren mit PCs. Hab mich ehrlich gesagt noch nie geerdet und mir ist diesbezüglich auch noch nie was kaputt gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pumicore (12. Februar 2010)

lol da magst du recht haben XD

aber ich bin trotzdem fürs anfassen von iwas was mich entlädt


hab grad wie ein irrer an meinem pulli und der decke gerubbelt und dann zum heizkörper... nicht mal ein stoß Oo wie wild muss man sich da bitte aufladen?

was ist jetzt mit dem händewaschen?
kann ich einfach meine ladung an meinen heizkörper abgeben? egal ob er mit gas wasser oder strom ist?


----------



## pumicore (12. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Arbeite auch seit 15 Jahren mit PCs. Hab mich ehrlich gesagt noch nie geerdet und mir ist diesbezüglich auch noch nie was kaputt gegangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber das schützt ja mich nicht davor^^ ich geh lieber auf nummer sicher...


----------



## Rethelion (12. Februar 2010)

Einmal die Heizung anfassen sollte reichen, aber noch besser ist es wenn du einfach nicht auf der Hardware rumfingerst sondern sie da anfasst wo nichts kaputt gehen kann. Solange du die Platinen nur am Rand hältst kann dir nichts passieren.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Februar 2010)

Ich denke Zuhause hast du mehr als einen Raum.


Bau deinen Pc irgendwo anders zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2010)

also mit deiner Heizung wird das nichts. Selbst bei neueren Heizungen bringt das nichtsmehr, da die Rohre isoliert sind. Das mit dem Hände waschen hab ich noch nie gehört.


Ich bastel auch schon jahrelang an PCs und fass die Hardware immer komplett an, nicht nur am Rand. In der ESD-Folie muss das Zeug auch nicht liegen, auf nem Holz-/Stein-/Glasuntergrund kann nix passieren. Ich geh nicht gerade zimperlich mit Hardware um, kaputt gegangen ist dadurch noch nichts.

Ich persönlich entlade mich vor jedem basteln an einer Heizung, unser Haus ist Baujahr '91 und da funktionierts noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt aber wie gesagt ganz auf die Heizung an.


----------



## pumicore (12. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also mit deiner Heizung wird das nichts. Selbst bei neueren Heizungen bringt das nichtsmehr, da die Rohre isoliert sind. Das mit dem Hände waschen hab ich noch nie gehört.
> 
> 
> Ich bastel auch schon jahrelang an PCs und fass die Hardware immer komplett an, nicht nur am Rand. In der ESD-Folie muss das Zeug auch nicht liegen, auf nem Holz-/Stein-/Glasuntergrund kann nix passieren. Ich geh nicht gerade zimperlich mit Hardware um, kaputt gegangen ist dadurch noch nichts.
> ...



was ist mit dem boiler? XD funktioniert eig. wie ne heizung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wette das mehr Hardware durch ungeschicktes ansetzen und abrutschen von schraubendrehern kaputt geht als durch das nicht entladen was viele betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pumicore (12. Februar 2010)

Was ist jetzt mit der boilertheorie? Im ganzen Haus sind stromheizungen. 
Warum sollte das mit dem Händewaschen nicht funktionieren? 
Oder wo könnt ich ein erdungsband anbringen? 

Mir ist schon klar dass mehr durch blödes einsetzen und abrutschen kaputt wird. 
Ich bin vorsichtig und wollte eig nur wissen wie man sich Erden kann...

Stromheizung geht nicht. Boiler und Wasser wurde noch nicht aufgeklärt. 
Oder gleich barfuß rumrennen?


----------



## muehe (12. Februar 2010)

du musst garnix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (12. Februar 2010)

Greif doch einfach das PC Gehäuse an, einen Mitmenschen (*g*) oder sonstwas leitendes. Warum ihr alle so auf eure Heizkörper steht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Februar 2010)

pumicore schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also ich hab ne frage zum erden weil ich ja nicht will dass meine schöne hardware nicht kaputt wird.
> was haltet ihr von der methode?
> ...



Rofl...saugeil!

Willst du nicht noch vielleicht nach nen Reinraum Ausschau halten, wo du dich für die Monatge einmieten kannst?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Februar 2010)

was ist daran so lustig Klose? vielleicht baut er das erst mal einen Zusammen... und hat sich Informiert^^ 

bei ersten mal hab ich das auch gemacht in zwischen nicht mehr.


----------



## muehe (12. Februar 2010)

beim ersten hab ich nur zugeguckt 

ist aber auch schon wieder 14 Jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber es wurde ja jetzt von mehreren schon gesagt das es nicht notwendig ist 

bissl Vorsicht klar aber Erdungsarmband etc. absolut nicht notwendig 

kann teilweise mehr Schaden anrichten wenn die Bauteile statisch aufgeladen sind und bestimmtes Potenzial haben und man selbst ist auf Potenzial 0 

Potenzialunterschied = Spannung


----------



## Danhino (12. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Eigentlich völlig Überflüssig. Ich hab schon an die 10 PC's zusammengeschraubt mittlerweile, und jedes Mal nur vorher an die Heizung gefasst. Ist noch nie was kaputt gegangen. Erden kannst du dich eigentlich an jeder Heizung, solange sie aus Metall ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (12. Februar 2010)

Da macht sich jemand die Muehe und ueberlegt, wie er seine teure Hardware beim Zusammenbau schuetzt und dann wird er mit Halbwissen beworfen und fast noch ausgelacht. Ganz toll!

Du kannst Dich mit allem erden was selbst geerdet ist - also Heizungen und Wasserleitungen wenn es noch Metallrohre sind und kein Kunststoff. Bei neueren Haeusern ist das entsprechend nicht mehr der Fall - also hat man eher weniger Moeglichkeiten. Was auf jeden Fall geerdet sein muss ist der Schutzleiter der Steckdosen - weshalb ja auch solche ESD-Baender letztlich an der Steckdose haengen. Was jetzt natuerlich nicht heisst, dass Du in die Steckdose fassen sollst! Wenn man einmal kurz an die Heizung fasst um sich auf 0-Potential zu bringen bringt das allerdings nur bedingt viel (aber schon etwas, da man so ein Aufaddieren verschiedener Potentiale verhindert). Wenn man es richtig macht, ist man beim Handhaben der Elektronik geerdet, damit eventuelle Stroeme abfliessen koennen.

Im professionellen Bereich hat man seine Boards auf eine ESD-Matte (die geerdet ist) und ist selbst per ESD-Band geerdet. Das sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dabei besteht nie die Gefahr, dass etwas durch ploetzliche Entladung zerstoert wird, da das Ganze zwar geerdet ist - allerdings mit einem entsprechend hohem Widerstand (normal 1MOhm).

Inwiefern das Ganze beim Zusammenbauen von PCs wichtig ist, ist freilich noch eine andere Frage. Im Normalfall handhabt man ja nur bestueckte Boards und eventuell die CPU (wo man ja aber auch nicht erstmal mit den Fingern ueber die Pins faehrt). Die Gefahr ist also nicht SOOO gross, dass wirklich was passiert (zumal ja dann auch immer noch Du oder das Bauteil geladen sein muessen). Und im schlimmsten Fall geht etwas kaputt, was vielleicht 100-200Euro wert ist.

Wenn ich Boards in den Fingern habe sind die im Normalfall deutlich mehr wert oder womoeglich gar Prototypen. Mein Chef wuerde mich in den Arsch treten, wenn ich da kein ESD-Band anlege...

PS: Barfuss bringt Dir nix, wenn Du das zu Hause auf Deinem Teppich machst. In Elektronikfertigungen hat man z.B. oft entsprechend geerdete Bodenbelaege und kann sich dann das individuelle Erden per ESD-Band dadurch sparen, dass man ESD-Schuhe traegt, die letztlich auch einen Kontakt vom Koerper zum Boden herstellen (also wie barfuss).


----------



## Wagga (13. Februar 2010)

Ich fass vorher die Heizung an.
Aber man soll sich auch am Metallteil vom Gehäuse erden können. Habe ich mal gelesen.
Immer dran denken, beim Upgraden das Netzteilkabel vom Netzteil zu trennen.

LG Wagga


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

war ja kein auslachen 
zur Not irgendwas metallisches anfassen z.b.b Wasserhahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pumicore (13. Februar 2010)

Danke ogil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dein Beitrag hat mir letztlich am besten geholfen
wir haben ein recht altes Haus und die leitungen von boiler und so sind alle aus Metall. 
Heizungen haben wie gesagt keine Leitung. 
Was kostet so eine esd matte mit Band? Ich denk mir das zahlt sich schon aus. Ist sicher nicht mein letzter pc. 
Aber ok Wasserleitungen reichen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke schonmal für die Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub, du machst dir da echt zuviele Gedanken. Wieso gehst du nicht einfach raus und umarmst eine Straßenlaterne? Sollte doch auch funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder was meinst du dazu, Ogil? Du bist was das angeht ja vom Fach.

Und das beste ist, die stehen da völlig gratis rum. Sieht halt nur etwas doof aus, wenn dich jemand dabei beobachtet, wie du die Laterne knuddelst.^^


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

können auch noch ne Tiefenerde schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

> Ich denk mir das zahlt sich schon aus.



Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit so minimal ist, nehmen wir mal an du zerstörst wirklich durch statische Aufladung z.B. deinen Prozessor(auch wenn das nicht geht solange du ihn richtig anfasst), dann schickst du ihn auf Garantie ein und bekommst einen neuen.
Das lässt sich so gut wie nicht herausfinden ob der Prozzi schon vorher kaputt war oder ob du ihn "gebruzzelt" hast. Und würde es dir überhaupt selber auffallen?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Also, ich habe schon soviele Rechner gebaut, ohne mich irgendwo zu erden und es ist noch nie was passiert. Meiner Meinung nach ist das absoluter "worst case".
Geh lieber behutsam mit den Teilen um. Lang die CPU nur seitlich an und sei vor allem beim einsetzen der Rams vorsichtig.

Nochmal zum Thema erden. Ihr habt doch bestimmt auch nen Keller mit Heizraum und so. Irgendwo da unten wird es doch was zum erden geben. Extra ne ESD-Matte kaufen, halte ich für unnötig.
Wenn Ogil da im professionellen Bereich die ganze Zeit mit irgendwelchen hochwertigen Teilen rumfuchtelt, dann ist das was anderes, aber für den Zusammenbau eines PC's meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.
Ich wüsste keinen einzigen in meinen Bekanntenkreis, der da ähnlichen Aufwand betreibt.

Aber musst du wissen.


----------



## Ogil (13. Februar 2010)

Stimmt schon was ihr sagt - letztlich ist hoechstens die CPU oder ein RAM-Riegel gefaehrdet und wenn Du den einschickst, wir man den wohl anstandslos umtauschen. Und ESD-Matte und so zum PC-Basteln ist wohl wirklich etwas uebertrieben. Mach ich auch nicht, obwohl ich das Zeug da haette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sich selbst zu entladen find ich aber schon sinnvoll, also einfach mal die Heizung ankrabbeln und gut. Dann bist Du auf 0-Potential und eigentlich sollte alles was Du verbaust ebenfalls keine Ladung haben. Das ist dann nicht 100% sicher aber sicher genug.


----------

